# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Τα 3 ζευγάρια μου καρδερίνες για το 2018

## amastro

Μιας και τα πουλιά αρχίζουν να ζωηρεύουν, ας δείξω και εγώ τα ζευγάρια μου.
Με τη βοήθεια του Δημήτρη, περάσαμε τον σκόπελο με την ασθένεια των 2 πρώτων θηλυκών.
*Φουσκωμένη θηλυκή καρδερίνα**Φουσκωμένη θηλυκή καρδερίνα Νο. 2*Το 3ο ζευγάρι είναι και το πιο ζωηρό, μιας και δεν ασθένησε κάποιο από τα 2.

----------


## IscarioTis

Με το καλο Κ.Αντρεα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Με το καλό Ανδρέα.Καλη αναπαραγωγή να έχεις με καλά(όχι πολλά) και όμορφα γαρδελια...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wild15

Καλή αναπαραγωγή με υγειη πουλάκια! ! !

----------


## jk21

Με το καλο , να ζησουμε ομορφες στιγμες και εμεις (και συ ) και αυτα τα ιδια να ζησουν τη χαρα να γινουν γονεις !

----------


## Titribit

Με το καλο και επειδη θυμαμαι τα περσινα,ευχομαι καθε χρονο και καλυτερα!

----------


## MacGyver

Τι έχετε πάθει με τις ημερομηνίες? Ειμαστε στο 2018.... Αντρέα σου εύχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να γεμίσεις πουλάκια.

----------


## amastro

Την πάτησα και εγώ. Μια χρονιά πίσω  :: 
Το περίεργο είναι ότι για την περσινή χρονιά, έλεγα να φύγει και να μην ξανάρθει.
Το άλλαξα.

----------


## sotos2908

Εύχομαι καλή αναπαραγωγική περίοδο σε όλους με επιτυχίες κ υγεία!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dikai

Αντρέα καλή αρχή φίλε. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Είχαμε καλλιτεχνικά χθες βράδυ.

----------


## amastro

Βρε της έβαλα βαμβάκι , άσπρο νήμα ψιλό, λινάτσα, τρίχα. Αυτή εκεί, να προσπαθεί να βγάλει φτερά από το στήθος της.

----------


## Titribit

γυναικες Ανδρεα...

----------


## jk21

<< Αυτα ξερει , αυτα εμπιστευεται >>   ::   σε παραφραση παλιας διαφημισης χλωρινης

----------


## adreas

Δεν  ανοίγει  το  βίντεο  να  δω    αλλά  όταν  βγάζουν   φτερά  από  πάνω τους   σημαίνει   ότι   κάτι  τα  χαλάει   κάτι  δεν τους  πάει  όπως  θα  θέλανε   οπότε  μια  αλλαγή  θέσης   του κλουβιού  η ακόμα  και  της  φωλιάς   τα  ξυλάκια   διαφορετικά από  ότι είναι θα  τη  φέρει   εκεί που πρέπει.

----------


## amastro

Την Κυριακή που την παρατηρούσα, δεν το έκανε καθόλου.
Αντιθέτως, ασχολήθηκε αρκετά με τη φωλιά και το στρώσιμο, ειδικά με τη λινάτσα.
Αν κάτι αλλάξει στην πορεία και το ξανακάνει, θα δοκιμάσω να κάνω μικροαλλαγές 
όπως είπε ο Ανδρέας παραπάνω.
Είδα πολλά βατέματα το ξημέρωμα και το σούρουπο. Το πολύ φως δεν τους αρέσει  ::

----------


## amastro

Σήμερα το απόγευμα...
Η φωλιά προχωράει.

----------


## MacGyver

Ωραίες εικόνες... με το καλό Αντρέα

----------


## kostas salonika

Μπράβο Ανδρέα με το καλό φίλε ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Κοιτα μην ξεπουπουλιαστει, η ιδιοτροπη........ :: με το καλο, και αυγουλακια, να εχει να ασχολειτε, να ηρεμησει.

----------


## IscarioTis

Με το καλο Κ. Ανδρεα! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Με το καλό Ανδρέα

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Όσο πρόλαβα να δω σήμερα, το θηλυκό είχε αλλάξει εμφάνιση και συμπεριφορά.
Χωρίς σπιρτάδα και όρεξη. Θα έχουμε αυγό σύντομα ή ... θα τρέχουμε.
Αύριο θα δείξει.

----------


## jk21

το πρωτο !!!!

----------


## amastro

Σήμερα είχαμε το 1ο αυγό. Την είδα ελάχιστα στη φωλιά. 



Το 2ο ζευγάρι αρχίζει να δείχνει σημάδια "ζωής".

----------


## amastro

Κάναμε το 4ο αυγό σήμερα. Από χθες έχει βιδώσει στη φωλιά.

----------


## MacGyver

Αντρέα με το καλό. .. Σκόρδα σκόρδα !!!
Να ξεχαστεί γρήγορα η περσινή χρονιά με τις αναποδιες

----------


## sotos2908

Συγχαρητήρια!!!! Εύχομαι ολα να πάνε τελεια και υγιέστατα!!!!!!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Ωραια φωλια εφτιαξε η τσουπα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αντε με το καλο Ανδρεα ! 

Στην αλλη φωλιτσα ειχαμε εξελιξεις;

----------


## amastro

Πολύ λίγα πράγματα. Θέλουν το χρόνο τους.

----------


## amastro

Το 1ο ζευγάρι έμεινε στα 4 αυγά. Το θηλυκό δεν βγαίνει από τη φωλιά ούτε με αίτηση.
Ήθελα να κάνω ωοσκόπηση αυτό το ΣΚ, αλλά δεν θέλω να βάλω χέρι και να την διώξω από τη φωλιά.
Μια φορά την πέτυχα έχω και ίσα που πρόλαβα ένα κλικ.
Αυτό που είδα για πρώτη φορά στην εκτροφή μου, είναι τον αρσενικό να την ταΐζει όσο αυτή κλωσούσε.
Ελπίζω, αν βγουν μικρά, να κάνει το ίδιο και με αυτά.



Το άλλο ζευγαράκι, στρώνει ξεστρώνει. Ας πούμε ότι τα είδα πιο ζωηρά αυτές τις μέρες. Για να δούμε.

----------


## amastro

Πριν λίγο πέτυχα το θηλυκό να τρώει και κατέβασα τη φωλιά για έλεγχο.
Τα αυγά είναι 5. Οι φωτογραφίες με ξεγέλασαν. 
Μέχρι και το ΣΚ κάτι πρέπει να έχω δει να σκάει μύτη.
Η εικόνα του ζευγαριού είναι όλη τη μέρα αυτή :

----------


## ndlns

Με το καλό... Πεντάδα εύχομαι! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

θα συμφωνησω με τον απο πανω
να μην προλαβαινετε να αλλαζετε αυγα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Λαχταρήσαμε πριν λίγο με το σεισμό.
Μας πήρε μερικά λεπτά για να επιστρέψει στη φωλιά.

----------


## Titribit

> Λαχταρήσαμε πριν λίγο με το σεισμό.
> Μας πήρε μερικά λεπτά για να επιστρέψει στη φωλιά.


Tα δικα μου τον υπνο του δικαιου...

----------


## amastro

Τζίφος παιδιά.
Το πήρα απόφαση και έβγαλα το θηλυκό από τη φωλιά και έβαλα φακό.
Μόνο ένα φαινόταν ένσπορο, χωρίς να μπορώ να δω αν ζει το έμβρυο.
Τα έβαλα στην κανάρα για να ξανατσεκάρω αύριο το απόγευμα με την ησυχία μου.

----------


## IscarioTis

μικρος μικρος αλλα την εκανε την δουλεια του τελικα.... 
ελπιζω να ειναι καλα το τσουπι


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Σε καλό δρόμο ήμαστε με τα ασπορα Φέτος
...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

> Σε καλό δρόμο ήμαστε με τα ασπορα Φέτος
> ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 χαχαχαχα!!!!!!!

----------


## johnrider

Πολύ παράξενο που η καρδερίνα δεν κατάλαβε ότι είναι άσπορα και δεν τα γέννησε εκτός φωλιάς.

----------


## amastro

Μετά την άσπορη πρώτη προσπάθεια, πήραμε πάλι μπροστά.
Στο πρώτο ζευγάρι, είχαμε σήμερα το 1ο αυγό.



Το 2ο ζευγάρι ετοιμάζεται.




Μια κοπελιά από τον συμπέθερο (johnrider) για να συμπληρωθεί και το 3ο ζευγάρι.

----------


## johnrider

με μπέρδεψε πολύ λόγο μάσκας

----------


## amastro

Πέσανε μαζί οι γέννες.
2ο αυγό η μία και 1ο αυγό η άλλη.
Για να δούμε.

----------


## jk21

Αντε μπραβο !!!!

----------


## dikai

Μπράβο Αντρέα

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Πάμε αρκετά καλά.
Το 1ο ζευγάρι έχει 5 ένσπορα αυγά.
Το 2ο ζευγάρι έχει 4 αυγά και είναι ένσπορα, ακόμα και το τελευταίο που έχει μια μέρα διαφορά.
Έκανε δηλαδή το θηλυκό μια μέρα κενό στο 3ο και 4ο αυγό.

----------


## amastro

Από τα 5 αυγά της 1ης φωλιάς, τα 3 είναι χαλασμένα. Βγήκε το ένα μικρό και περιμένω άλλο ένα.
Στη 2η φωλιά βγήκαν σήμερα 2 μικρά και περιμένω άλλα 2.

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεστε και συ και οι γονεις τους φιλαρακι και να ερθουν με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα !!!!

----------


## IscarioTis

ωχ Θεε μου βγηκαν τα κουτσικα! με το καλο ολα στο κλαρι! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

Με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα!

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Έτσι, φτιάξε μας!Με το καλό.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## johnrider

Eδώ σμίξανε kostas karderines , Amastro  2 φορές φορέας γραβάτας από την μεριά του γαμπρού. Aπό την μεριά της νύφης κόρη  λαζαρίνας.

----------


## ndlns

Μπράβο και στους δύο, να τα χαίρεστε! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Τελικά μείναμε στο 1 μικρό στην 1η φωλιά και 3 μικρά στη 2η. 
Είχαμε χαλασμένα αυγά και στις 2 φωλιές, ακόμα και λίγο πριν την εκκόλαψη.
Τα μικρά πάνε καλά. Οι μάνες με ζόρισαν με την αυγοτροφή (nesting eggfood) αλλά σήμερα έφαγαν και τάισαν καλά. 
Ομολογώ πως μου πέρασε από το μυαλό να βάλω το ένα μικρό με την τριάδα, ώστε να πάει η μάνα σε νέα γέννα.
Όταν όμως την είδα να μην θέλει να αφήσει τη φωλιά με καμία δύναμη και το μικρό καλοταϊσμένο, άλλαξα γνώμη.

----------


## amastro

Μπλέξαμε παιδιά.
Το θηλυκό με τα 3 μικρά, έκανε σήμερα μια πανηγυρική εγκατάλειψη.
Από το πρωί εκτός φωλιά και καθόλου τάισμα.
Πριν ένα δίωρο τάισα κρέμα και έκανα μια δοκιμή, μήπως τα δεχτεί μια κανάρα που είχε άσπορα. Τζίφος.
Μεγάλωμα στο χέρι λοιπόν. Ευτυχώς που ο Σταματάκος έχει τελειώσει το σχολείο (πηγαίνει μόνο για τα διαγωνίσματα)
και θα τα πάρει επ' ώμου.

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Σταμάτη γερά-φαγακι στα πουλιά! Πλάκα πλάκα είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα σε βγάλει ασπροπροσωπο ο μικρός!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

ε μα φυσικα....δεν θα ήταν τόσο ευκολο...

----------


## amastro

> Σταμάτη γερά-φαγακι στα πουλιά! Πλάκα πλάκα είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα σε βγάλει ασπροπροσωπο ο μικρός!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Το καλό που του θέλω  ::

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν τον φοβαμαι τον Σταματη, μια χαρα θα τα παει.οποτε απο δω και μπρος θα εχουμε και εναν εμπειρο με 3 μικρα στο ενεργητικο του

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Μακάρι να τα καταφέρει- καταφέρετε! Είναι κρίμα να χαθούν τα πουλάκια. Πόσων ημερών τα άφησε η άσπλαχνη μάνα; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

> Μπλέξαμε παιδιά.
> Το θηλυκό με τα 3 μικρά, έκανε σήμερα μια πανηγυρική εγκατάλειψη.
> Από το πρωί εκτός φωλιά και καθόλου τάισμα.
> Πριν ένα δίωρο τάισα κρέμα και έκανα μια δοκιμή, μήπως τα δεχτεί μια κανάρα που είχε άσπορα. Τζίφος.
> Μεγάλωμα στο χέρι λοιπόν. Ευτυχώς που ο Σταματάκος έχει τελειώσει το σχολείο (πηγαίνει μόνο για τα διαγωνίσματα)
> και θα τα πάρει επ' ώμου.


Αν δοκίμασες στη θηλυκιά με το ένα;

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Κάθε   χρόνο   τα  πουλιά   έχουν  και  ένα  κουσούρι   που  το   κάνουν γενικευμένα   στο  κοπάδι   σχεδόν  όλα   φέτος   μισούνε   τις  φωλιές   τους  εύκολα  σε κάθε ανθρώπινη  παρέμβαση.  Να  το προσέξετε   αυτό  έχω πετάξει   νεοσσούς και πουλάκια αρκετά.

----------


## amastro

> Μακάρι να τα καταφέρει- καταφέρετε! Είναι κρίμα να χαθούν τα πουλάκια. Πόσων ημερών τα άφησε η άσπλαχνη μάνα; 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Σχεδόν 5 ημερών πουλάκια Νίκο. Πάλι καλά γιατί σ΄αυτή την ηλικία ταΐζονται εύκολα.

----------


## MacGyver

Καλή επιτυχία στο δύσκολο έργο... Σταμάτη είσαι εγγύηση, ότι χρειαστούμε θα σε έχουμε υπόψη  :Big Grin:

----------


## tasioskis

Τυχερος στην ατυχια σου, τουλαχιστον τα μωρακια πηραν το "γαλα" απο την μανα για 5 μερες

----------


## amastro

> Αν δοκίμασες στη θηλυκιά με το ένα;
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Όχι Δημήτρη, φοβήθηκα μην το παρατήσει και αυτή και τα μαζεύω όλα μαζί από τη σχάρα.
Δοκίμασα σε κανάρα με άσπορα αλλά τζίφος. Τρόμαξε που τα είδε ολόκληρα γομάρια.

----------


## jk21

ολα καλα θα πανε ! Σταματης εγγυηση !!!!

και η πλακα ειναι οτι εχω σκοπο να παρω τον Ανδρεα τηλ να του πω για περιπτωση που ισως χρειαστει το δικο μου καρδερινακι (που ειναι στη θηλυκια razza ) να το περασει στην θηλυκια του και τελικα με πηρε εκεινος να μου πει τα νεα  :Happy: 

για το δικο μου ολα καλα , θα τα πουμε στο θεμα μου

----------


## amastro

Πριν λίγο...

----------


## johnrider

Μολις τωρα ::

----------


## amastro

Φτου φτου.
Έχουμε να ρίξουμε πολύ τάισμα με τον Σταμάτη για να γίνουν έτσι.

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά πάντα τέτοια.ΦΤΟΥΥΥΥ

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Αντε, ολα καλα, να πανε ευχομαι.....να παρουν τα πανω τους, που λενε.

----------


## amastro

" Μάγκες, στο 5ο πιτόγυρο έπρεπε να σταματήσουμε. Όλο την ίδια βλακεία κάνουμε "

----------


## Titribit

Νομιζω καμια μανα δεν θα τα ταιζε τοσο καλα!

----------


## dikai

> " Μάγκες, στο 5ο πιτόγυρο έπρεπε να σταματήσουμε. Όλο την ίδια βλακεία κάνουμε "


Μια χαρά

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

> Μολις τωρα


Ωραίος ο Γιάννης

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Στο 4ο πιτόγυρο πρέπει να σταματάμε... Δώσε τους σόδα να χωνέψουν  ::

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Το τελευταίο τα πείραξε! Δώσε μπόι στα μικρά!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Τα μικρά μεγαλώνουν και κλαρώνουν ένα ένα. Η φωτογραφία είναι προχθεσινή.
Παράλληλα, όλες οι θηλυκές ετοιμάζονται για γέννα.

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι !!!

Να μαντεψω ;

Αρσενικο αυτο που ειναι ψηλοτερα , θηλυκο το ενδιαμεσο και δεν μπορω να σου πω σιγουρα για αυτο μεσα στην φωλια

----------


## Titribit

με το καλό να κλαρώσουν όλα!

----------


## kostas salonika

Να σου ζήσουν....
Κουκλάκια 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Αξιος ο μικρός!Να τα χαίρεστε.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Με το καλο. να σας ζησουν

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Βρε πότε πέρασαν οι μέρες και κλάρωσαν; Τέλεια! Να τα χαίρεστε και μπράβο για τον αγώνα να τα μεγαλώσετε. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Μπράβο Ανδρέα.

----------


## Ndrew

Να σου ζήσουν Ανδρέα!
Δεν είχα ξαναδεί νεοσσούς καρδερίνας. Δεν μοιάζουν και πολύ με τις ενήλικες. Περισσότερο με σπουργίτι ή αηδόνι φέρνουν. 
Τα χρώματα πότε ξεκινάνε να εμφανίζονται?

----------


## amastro

Το κίτρινο στα φτερά εμφανίζεται άμεσα.
Τα άλλα χρώματα κατά το Σεπτέμβρη.
Θα δεις φωτογραφίες που θα προσπαθούμε με τη μάσκα και το φτερό να καταλάβουμε το φύλο τους.

----------


## sotos2908

Πενταμορφα!!!!! Να σου ζήσουν!!!!!! Να τα χερεσαι και να τα θαυμάζεις όσο μεγαλώνουν!!!!!

----------


## tasioskis

Γεματα υγεια τους ευχομαι και καλη συνεχεια ,

----------


## amastro

> Να σου ζήσουν Ανδρέα!
> Δεν είχα ξαναδεί νεοσσούς καρδερίνας. Δεν μοιάζουν και πολύ με τις ενήλικες. Περισσότερο με σπουργίτι ή αηδόνι φέρνουν. 
> Τα χρώματα πότε ξεκινάνε να εμφανίζονται?


Να πως θα είναι τέλη Αυγούστου με αρχές Σεπτέμβρη.

----------


## Ndrew

Κατάλαβα. Είναι στη φάση που περάστηκε το πρώτο χέρι (μπογιά)  :Happy: 
Θα παρακολουθώ την εξέλιξη!

----------


## IscarioTis

Εγω θα σας πω, και οτι πω ειναι 1000%
λαθος  


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Δεν είχα όρεξη να γράψω, πρέπει όμως.
Σήμερα σηκώθηκα νωρίς, έφτιαξα καφεδάκι και όταν βγήκα στα πουλιά πάγωσα.
Ένα θηλυκό στον πάτο του κλουβιού να "σβήνει" και άλλο ένα σε άθλια κατάσταση.
Το 1ο έσβησε στα χέρια μου σε 5 λεπτά. Στο 2ο ίσα που πρόλαβα να δώσω 1 σταγόνα ασβέστιο και 1 gentamicina.
Έσβησε στο "νοσοκομείο" 1 ώρα αργότερα. Ήταν και τα 2 να γεννήσουν αυγά. Αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που πήγε το μυαλό μου σε δυστοκία.
Αλλά έτσι; Τόσο γρήγορα; 
Είχαν τσακίσει το σουπιοκόκκαλο και είχα ασβέστιο στο νερό από την προηγούμενη.
Πήγε μεσημέρι για να μιλήσω σε άνθρωπο. 
Κουράστηκα.

----------


## MacGyver

Κρίμα...
Το 'κουράστηκα' τα λέει όλα

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Ω,ρε Αντρέα πραγματικά λυπάμαι, πολύ κρίμα.Να χάνεις πουλιά και μάλιστα"διπλά" είναι αναπάντεχο.Μου είχε συμβεί πολύ παλιά και έκανα χρόνια να ξανάβαλω πουλάκι σπίτι.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

ωχ βρε φιλε  :sad:  ... κριμα για τα πουλακια , κριμα και για σενα .... Σε καταλαβαινω . Τα ιδια περασα με τα δυο μου θηλυκα τιμπραντο , τα ιδια (αλλα την προλαβα ) με την μια θηλυκια καρδερινουλα , τα ιδια εχει παθει πολυς κοσμος και φετος αλλα και περυσι τον Απριλη θυμαμαι .Δεν ειναι δυστοκια .. δεν ξερω τι ειναι 

Τα πουλακια δυστυχως δεν γυριζουν πισω . Εμεις , ναι << κουραζομαστε >>  αλλα αν οτι κανουμε το κανουμε με στοχους και αγαπη , στην πορεια προχωραμε , μεχρι εκει που βγαλει ....

----------


## IscarioTis

Κ.Ανδρεα λυπαμαι παρα πολυ για τα πουλακια. ειναι νωρις ακομα θελετε λιγο χρονο καπως να περασει,θελετε να σας φερω το ζευγαρι που εχω εγω για λιγο? 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

Δεν εχω λογια Ανδρεα....πραγματικα κριμα και για τον κοπο σου και για ολα...

----------


## ndlns

Τι να πω, δεν έχω λόγια! Κρίμα, τόσο ξαφνικά. Ότι και να λέμε τώρα, καταλαβαίνω πως είναι πολύ δύσκολο για σένα... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Flifliki

Πω πω πολύ κρίμα.. Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ..

----------


## adreas

Δεν  υπάρχει   το  κουράστηκα   κοιτάμε   μπροστά    και  γυρίζουμε  στο  παρελθόν  μόνο   για  να  διορθώσουμε τα λάθη   μας    εμείς  είμαστε   που  θα  βάλουμε   πλίθο   πλίθο  να  κτίσουμε  το  κτήριο   της  καρδερίνας!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

συμφωνω στο πρωτο κομματι της προτασης ... στο δευτερο ομως ... ποια λαθη ; εκτος αν το αναφερεις γενικα (συμφωνω τοτε ) και οχι ειδικα  . Φετος ειναι κοινο μυστικο οι μεγαλες απωλειες σε μαναδες

----------


## Ndrew

Πρώτο θέμα που πήγα να δω σήμερα, εδώ έπεσα. Ωραία καλημέρα. Τι να πω,,, αν μπορούσα να βρίσω θα εξέφραζα τη θλίψη μου με μπινελίκια. Τις τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες πολλά τέτοια διαβάζω και μου έρχονται στο μυαλό συνέχεια και τα δικά μου. Δύο πουλάκια τόσο γρήγορα και τα 2 σε φάση να γεννήσουν είναι να τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου, για να μην πούμε τίποτα άλλο. Λυπάμαι ειλικρινά πάρα πολύ. Πιστεύω πως έχεις με το παραπάνω τα προσόντα γι αυτό που κάνεις και πως για όλο αυτό ευθύνεται η τύχη....και δυστυχώς εμείς δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα γι αυτή.
Ψυχραιμία, ηρεμία, και πάμε παρακάτω.

----------


## kostas salonika

φέτος έχασα με τον ιδιο τρόπο ένα από τα καλύτερα θηλυκά μου...πρώτη γεννά κανονικά δεύτερη γεννά ενώ έκανε το αυγό το πρωί μετά  από 2-3 ώρες νεκρό...
Καθόταν στον πάτο και στα κλαδάκια άνοιγε της φτερούγες και προσπαθούσε να βγάλει κάτι από μέσα της(αυγό έκανε κανονικά το πρωί)..και στο τέλος έπεσε κάτω και τέρμα..

Πρόλαβα έδωσα ασβέστιο υγρό στο στόμα αλλά τίποτα..
Είχα κάνει προληπτικά θεραπεία για ασβέστιο σουπιοκοκκαλο κανονικά..
Έτριβα στην αυγό τροφή τσόφλι αυγού αλλά τίποτα...

Εύχομαι κουράγιο...
αλλά αυτά έχει η Καρδερινα...

(Όσο με πικρενεις τόσο με πωρώνεις)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

*Σεμινάριο για τις ασθένειες των πτηνών του συλλόγου ΠΟΚ Ηρακλείου*δειτε το σχολιο μου εκει . Δεν σημαινει κατι σιγουρο αλλα ισως να εχει σχεση

----------


## amastro

Ευχαριστώ για την συμπαράσταση παιδιά.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι χθες δεν ήμουν στα καλά μου.
Για να ξεχαστώ, έπεσα με τα μούτρα στο καθάρισμα.
Καθάρισα τα πουλιά, το μπαλκόνι, το σπίτι (μ' έχωσε η γυναίκα μου  ::   )

Δεν ξέρω φταίνε κάποια λάθη ή η ατυχία ή κάποιο μικρόβιο φονιάς. Μπορεί και όλα μαζί.
Οι απώλειες όμως πράγματι με κούρασαν. 
Πάμε όμως παρακάτω, γιατί οι τρεις μπόμπιρες ζητάνε συνέχεια φαγητό και κάποιος πρέπει να τους ταΐσει.
Πλάκα πλάκα, τα μικράκια μου έφτιαξαν τη διάθεση μετά την πίκρα.

----------


## sotos2908

Ε οχι......... πραγματικα κριμα και αδικο......... Αδικο.................δεν εχω λογια........ με τον χρονο θα ξεχαστεις και με τα μικρουλια θα παρεις δυναμη!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tasioskis

πραγματικα , ουτε να δεχτω την εκφραση  "συμβαινουν και αυτα" δεν μπορω. Μεγαλη ατυχια και αδικια , μακαρι να μην ξαναρθεις και κανες στο φορουμ μην ερθει σε αυτο το κακο. Εχεις τα μικρουλια τους και παιρνεις δυναμη τουλαχιστον. Καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## amastro

Τα γαβράκια στην κλούβα.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Αντρέα λίγο κουτσομπολικα βγήκαν ε; Καλορίζικα!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Μπράβο Ανδρέα. Μια χαρά κουκλάκια.
ΥΓ. Καλορίζικο το κινητό... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Πανέμορφα Αντρέα, μπράβο. Μπορείς να υποθέσεις το φυλλο τους? Αυτό με το πράσινο δακτυλιδακι εχει φάτσα 'μάγκα'

----------


## amastro

> Καλορίζικο το κινητό... 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Είδες κουστουμιά ο σακάτης;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

> Πανέμορφα Αντρέα, μπράβο. Μπορείς να υποθέσεις το φυλλο τους? Αυτό με το πράσινο δακτυλιδακι εχει φάτσα 'μάγκα'


Αυτός ο μάγκας, έζησε ένα 24ωρο 'ελεύθερο πουλι' και πέρασε και μια καλή μπόρα έξω. Το πώς τον έπιασα, άστο, ούτε στις ταινίες. Τον έχω για αρσενικό.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

Μπορει να περασες απο 40 κυματα αλλα "αποζημιωθηκες"  :Happy:

----------


## amastro

> Μπορει να περασες απο 40 κυματα αλλα "αποζημιωθηκες"


Έχω και από δω να περιμένω μια μικρή "αποζημίωση" ακόμα. Έχουν 4 μικρά νεογέννητα. Για να δούμε.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

Με το καλο και απροβληματιστα!

----------


## ndlns

Με το καλό. Όλα καλά αυτή τη φορά. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

> Αυτός ο μάγκας, έζησε ένα 24ωρο 'ελεύθερο πουλι' και πέρασε και μια καλή μπόρα έξω. Το πώς τον έπιασα, άστο, ούτε στις ταινίες. Τον έχω για αρσενικό.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Έλα ρε Αντρέα κάνε μια μίνι περιγραφή για εμάς τους περίεργους!!!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Κ.Ανδρεα μου το ειπε ο Αντωνης με το μικρο τι εγινε !Ραμπο ο μικρος να τα χαιρεστε ολα,κανατε καλη δουλεια και το ζευγαρακι με τα μικρα ευχομαι ολα να κλαρωσουν πολυ συντομα

----------


## amastro

> Έλα ρε Αντρέα κάνε μια μίνι περιγραφή για εμάς τους περίεργους!!!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ευτυχώς που ακόμα έκανα ταΐσματα, αλλιώς δεν θα το είχα πιάσει.
Πέρασε κλασικά κάτω από το χέρι μου ενώ προσπαθούσα να πιάσω την αυγοθήκη.
Δεν είδα προς τα που πήγε και το έχασα. Έπιασε και μια καλή μπόρα το απόγευμα και το ξέγραψα.
Την άλλη μέρα, με τον πρώτο Κυριακάτικο καφέ, το άκουσα κάπου κοντά. Σήκωσα τέντες αλλά πήγαινε και ερχότανε. 
Ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα με τα άλλα 2 μικρά ατάιστα για να φωνάζουν όταν τα τσιγκλάω. Μετά από κανένα μισάωρο 
κατάφερα να το τσακώσω πάνω στο κλουβί. Ούτε που το πίστευα.

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Χα χα, ωραίος! Είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο κυριακάτικος καφές ήταν πολύ πολύ πρωινός και με κυάλια να ψάχνεις τα δέντρα της γειτονιάς!Οντως μάγκας ο μικρός που τα κατάφερε.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Όντως, από τις 6:30 σηκώθηκα. Αν τα κατάφερα ήταν γιατί είχα καλούς κράχτες, τα αδελφάκια του.

----------

